# successful FET after successful ivf??????



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi,

just wonmdering if anyone is in my position and had sucess with an ivf cycle to then go on to have success with any frozen embies after too
just had 2 5day bastos put in from the same batch i fell preg with my IVF cycle.

anyone had success


----------



## Bezagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi 
You may think I'm mad but I too am thinking about have a FET Nov/Dec.  I would be interested to see if anyone else has had success with FET after IVF. 
Good luck
Lesley x


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hi... we had better success with frozen embies but just couldn't sustain them due to immune issues. We had positives from fresh too but better results with frosties from the same batch. Good Luck.


----------

